# 91 Dodge Cummins probs-wiring



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have seen ignition switchs sticking between the run and crank position causing a loss of accessory power, but stop lamps are not usually routed through the ignition switch. The directional and brake lights use the same filaments of the bulbs. Check the bulbs. Check for power to the sockets with a 12v test light not a DVOM. If your tail lights work, then the ground wire in the harness is ok.

I'd also check the chasis and body grounds. Also look to see if all of the wires run in a common harness or area, you could have pinched and corroded wires.

Good luck.


----------

